# App de rappels quotidiens pour pointer. Comment ne pas oublier ?



## DG33 (6 Janvier 2020)

Salut,
Première fois de ma vie que je vais devoir pointer , et je crains d'oublier un peu trop souvent .
Pas de pointeuse ou badgeuse devant laquelle je passerai  (je suis itinérant), pas d'horaire fixe (je suis cadre), et pas d'App iOS fournie pour pointer, avec fonction de rappel en cas d'oubli.
Non, simplement un site web où je dois me logger deux fois par jour (une fois le matin avant 13h, une fois l'après-midi après 14h car je suis cadre au forfait jour) via mon iPhone, et signaler ma présence, sinon la demi-journée (voire la journée si j'oublie deux fois) est comptée comme absence ; même si mon responsable peut corriger l'oubli a posteriori (ce qui le lassera ).

Je ne me vois pas mettre des *ALARMES *matin et après-midi (elles sonneraient "forcément" lorsque je conduis ou lorsque je suis en rendez-vous ).
Idem pour deux *RENDEZ-VOUS* quotidiens nommés "Pointer" (qui vont polluer mon agenda).
Je n'ai jamais utilisé *RAPPELS *ni App de ce genre (mais laquelle ?).
Je ne vois pas bien pourquoi/comment programmer un *RACCOURCIS* pour cet usage.

Bref, je recherche une App iOS qui idéalement cumulerait toutes ces qualités pour ma tête de piaf :
- permettre de programmer facilement des rappels quotidiens du lundi au vendredi à 8h57 (souvent l'heure de mon premier RDV le matin) et 14h01 (souvent l'heure mon 1er RDV l'après-midi),
- émettre une sonnerie (discrète) genre une fois Ding, et de (grosses) vibrations (pendant quelques secondes),
- afficher en plein écran "Pointer" ou une image de mon choix , ou mieux le lien web sur lequel je dois aller pointer via Safari,
- avoir un bouton "Rappel" permettant de reporter facilement le rappel de 30 ou x minutes si je ne suis pas dispo (voire si je suis en situation de conduite "Dis Siri, rappel de l'App xyz dans 30 minutes"),
- permettre de valider que le rappel a été traité (bref, j'ai bien pointé via Safari) voire historiser traité Oui/Non sinon carrillonner fort 4h30 après chaque premier rappel non validé (soit à 12h30 si je n'ai pas validé la matinée, et à 18h30 si je n'ai pas validé l'après-midi),
- figurer dans le Centre de notifications.

Si ça se trouve je me fais une montagne par avance de devoir pointer, alors qu'un simple nœud au mouchoir... Mais comme je ne porte pas de mouchoir  et que je suis tête en l'air...

Alors comme ça cette App miraculeuse existe déjà et je ne le sais pas ? 
Merci de votre aide et vos témoignages.


----------



## Chris K (7 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour,

Il n’est pas impossible que l’application Rappel puisse t’aider :
E effet, on peut programmer un rappel à une heure précise ainsi que les occurences : toutes les semaines en indiquant les jours de la semaine, tous les n jours, mensuel etc. L’application permet de mettre le titre du rappel et une URL (donc un lien internet).
Lorsque ton rappel s’affiche tu peux choisir de « terminer » (c’est à dire que tu as pointé) et il se programmera de lui même pour le prochain Rappel. Ou choisir « plus tard » (Et si mes souvenir sont bons tu peux choisir le décalage : genre 30 min plus,  une heure, demain...).

Attention, il te faudra créer deux rappels : un pour chaque heure de la journée où tu dois pointer.

À tester je pense donc.


----------



## DG33 (7 Janvier 2020)

Chris K a dit:


> Il n’est pas impossible que l’application Rappel puisse t’aiderÀ tester je pense donc.



Je me disais bien que RAPPELS (que j'avais planquée au fond d'un dossier "INUTILITAIRES"  pouvait ✅ plusieurs plusieurs de mes exigences.
Je vais m'y pencher, merci.

D'autres avis ?


----------



## Sly54 (7 Janvier 2020)

Mode mi-plaisantin, mi sérieux : un post it collé sur ton téléphone ? sur le volant de ta voiture ?..
Ou bien (pour coller d'avantage à ta demande) une application de gestion de tâches (tache récurrent : tous les jours matin à 08h57 avec rappel toutes les 5 minutes et coche quand tu as pointé et une 2e tâche identique à al 1e mais à 14h01)


----------



## DG33 (7 Janvier 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Mode mi-plaisantin, mi sérieux : un post it collé sur ton téléphone ? sur le volant de ta voiture ?..
> Ou bien (pour coller d'avantage à ta demande) une application de gestion de tâches (tache récurrent : tous les jours matin à 08h57 avec rappel toutes les 5 minutes et coche quand tu as pointé et une 2e tâche identique à al 1e mais à 14h01)



J’ai pensé à cela... mais dans la voiture je conduis (bon, certes, parfois CarPlay, Siri et la dictée vocale ne suffisent pas mais faut pas le dire, ne pas se faire prendre, et surtout rester très prudent)

Déjà RAPPELS ne permet pas de créer un rappel matin du lundi au vendredi seulement.
Il faut donc créer un rappel du lundi matin un autre du mardi matin etc
Donc pour moi au lieu de 2 rappels qui en génèrent 4 inutiles les samedi et dimanche, il en faut 10.


----------



## Sly54 (7 Janvier 2020)

DG33 a dit:


> Il faut donc créer un rappel du lundi matin un autre du mardi matin etc


Avec une application de gestion de tâche, tu peux faire "répéter tous les jours". Donc un seul rappel pour le matins avec 2 mauvaises occurrences, les samedis et dimanches. Idem pour le rappel de l'après midi : 10 bons cas et 2 mauvais cas.


----------



## Chris K (7 Janvier 2020)

DG33 a dit:


> Déjà RAPPELS ne permet pas de créer un rappel matin du lundi au vendredi seulement.
> Il faut donc créer un rappel du lundi matin un autre du mardi matin etc
> Donc pour moi au lieu de 2 rappels qui en génèrent 4 inutiles les samedi et dimanche, il en faut 10.



Du tout..
Dans Rappels tu peux « personnaliser » les occurrences et donc choisir un rappel chaque semaine du lundi au vendredi (Voir la personnalisation hebdomadaire).


----------



## DG33 (7 Janvier 2020)

Chris K a dit:


> Du tout..
> Dans Rappels tu peux « personnaliser » les occurrences et donc choisir un rappel chaque semaine du lundi au vendredi (Voir la personnalisation hebdomadaire).



J’ai créé deux Tâches et suis bien passé par « personnalisé » mais je n’ai pas eu la possibilité d’éviter samedi dimanche.
Vaut-il mieux créer des Rappels plutôt que des Tâches ?
iPhone 8 iOS 13.3


----------



## Chris K (7 Janvier 2020)

Dans Rappels ça donne ça...



Soit un rappel chaque semaine du lundi au vendredi...


----------



## DG33 (7 Janvier 2020)

Chris K a dit:


> Dans Rappels ça donne ça...
> Voir la pièce jointe 150445
> 
> Soit un rappel chaque semaine du lundi au vendredi...



OK j’ai vu.
Il faut passer par la création d’un rappel HEBDOMADAIRE, ensuite personnaliser et cocher du lundi au vendredi.
[emoji15]
La logique (enfin la mienne [emoji851]) avait été de créer un rappel QUOTIDIEN, ensuite de personnaliser mais dans ce cas il n’est pas possible de cocher du lundi au vendredi...

Merci pour ta capture et explications, voici ce que ça donne à présent :













Je verrai demain comment cela se manifeste (notifications, son, vibration) et si j’ai la possibilité de « repousser » la tâche du matin (ou celle de l’après-midi) de demi-heure en demi-heure par exemple.


----------



## DG33 (7 Janvier 2020)

Et voici l’accueil de l’App :


----------

